# Help needed



## jallan (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a HF pressure pot rated to 60 psi. what pressure should I use for Alumilite Clear casting?


----------



## OOPS (Apr 14, 2014)

40-45 lbs. is plenty for Alumilite  Clear.


----------



## jallan (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks OOPS for the information


----------

